# 2007 Newberry Katana video review 1



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

http://downsouthhuntingforums.com/newberrybows/viewtopic.php?t=99


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

Nice Richard............


----------



## Idefix (Dec 23, 2004)

*Katana*

Richard,
I second it ... sweet little bow !
:darkbeer:


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

who is the dude in the video??


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

It sure ain't the skiniest man alive


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

*yes...*



Jose Boudreaux said:


> who is the dude in the video??


who is that guy? Was he even speaking english? I need someone to translate please!:wink: 

orlybow


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*Bow review*

That was a bow review  

Brace height - not sure
Chrono readings 251, 254, 248, 247 - "bow is shooting somewhere between 258 - 260"

A little preparation prior to videoing would go along way to build credability - measure the brace height maybe?

Oh well that wasted 10 minutes of my life and in no way went even close to inspiring me to even look at the newberry range.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Yes, the bow looks great, but the reviewer...sounds too much like Forrest Gump, and what was up with all the twirling of the bow around? I was also confused with the chrono readings...shoots a few arrows in the low 250's, get's a reading at 257 and that's where it shoots, between 257 and 260? What's the IBO rating on the bow? What was the arrow weight he was using, I don't care about his draw weight...of course the bow will be smooth when it's only at 58lbs, brace height as mentioned, where was that? What was the ATA of the bow as well?


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Now I'll have to skip something today in an effort to try to recover the time I lost on that one.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

I love how everyone jumps on the band wagon once another bashes or flames something. Was the guy a professional reviewer..NO Were there somethings that could have been better..Yes.
But atleast the fella tried and had enough b*lls to get in from of the camera. 

More then what I can say bout some of people.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

his site has done lots of video reviews on equipment, most are similiar in quality to the newberry.:wink: 

Reed


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

is he the owner of the site???

and 58lbs wouldn't be smooth for the skinniest man alive :wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Jose Boudreaux said:


> is he the owner of the site???
> 
> and 58lbs wouldn't be smooth for the skinniest man alive :wink:


 to answer your questions:

1-I think so:wink: 
2 for his size 58 shuld be a cake walk:zip: 

Reed


----------



## fultontx (Apr 28, 2004)

*Katana*

It looks like a nice bow. As far as the video, aint yall never seen a good ole boy before? Heck, that dude is down-right civilized compared to my kinfolk down around Leaky Mtn in TX


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

The bow appears to have zero handshock or recoil in either the vertical or horizontal direction. At the shot, it just sits there. Fairly quiet..did it even have string silencers?

~258 @ 27.5"

+24fps for 12lbs draw weight
+25fps for 2.5" draw length

~307 IBO (possibly more depending on the arrow weight)

The arrow used look like a "standard" carbon with 5" fletching so it was probably in the neighborhood of 360-380grs...so add some more FPS for being above the IBO min arrow weight.


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

*grip issue?*



[email protected] said:


> The bow appears to have zero handshock or recoil in either the vertical or horizontal direction. At the shot, it just sits there. Fairly quiet..did it even have string silencers?


The guy is using the vulcan death grip on the bow.  
That's why it appears to have no shock or recoil and just sits there. There was a lot of very basic information missing from his review.:sad: 

orlybow


----------



## Daniel BOOM (Dec 19, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Yes, the bow looks great, but the reviewer...sounds too much like Forrest Gump, and what was up with all the twirling of the bow around? I was also confused with the chrono readings...shoots a few arrows in the low 250's, get's a reading at 257 and that's where it shoots, between 257 and 260? What's the IBO rating on the bow? What was the arrow weight he was using, I don't care about his draw weight...of course the bow will be smooth when it's only at 58lbs, brace height as mentioned, where was that? What was the ATA of the bow as well?



Im thinking when he said "I'll be right back" and walked away, he probley cranked her down to 60.


----------



## 3DBIGBULLX (Dec 30, 2004)

I dont see any way to play it?


----------



## martin guy (Sep 8, 2002)

*Ok guys*

I can only give you my experience with Newberry. Every one I have shot has been shock free, fast and is dead in your hand. All of you bashers and flamers need to do a search on here, I can almost promise you that out of all the things you read about a Newberry none are bad! Newberry is probably the #1 value for the money in a bow right now. I've shot them next to Hoyt, Mathews,Martin, and Bowtech and they are right in there with quality and speed, better than some in the quality area. Not one broken limb in 5 years, and now he is going to be using Barnsdale limbs, not because of limb problems, but because that is what we asked for! Was the reveiwer a pro. no but at least he got in front of the camera.

Andy


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Yes, the bow looks great, but the reviewer...sounds too much like Forrest Gump, and what was up with all the twirling of the bow around? I was also confused with the chrono readings...shoots a few arrows in the low 250's, get's a reading at 257 and that's where it shoots, between 257 and 260? What's the IBO rating on the bow? What was the arrow weight he was using, I don't care about his draw weight...of course the bow will be smooth when it's only at 58lbs, brace height as mentioned, where was that? What was the ATA of the bow as well?


He did mention the ATA of the bow is 30"....I'll give him that much.
But i'm interested in what happened when the camera was turned off and he magically appeared to shoot near 260.

For those saying to give him credit for getting in front of the camera...bite me. When you see a crappy movie do you say that about the actors? Nope.
Give him a medal if you want but i'll reserve my feelings about the bow until i see a more complete review.


----------



## orlybow (Jul 12, 2005)

martin guy said:


> I can only give you my experience with Newberry. Every one I have shot has been shock free, fast and is dead in your hand. All of you bashers and flamers need to do a search on here, I can almost promise you that out of all the things you read about a Newberry none are bad! Newberry is probably the #1 value for the money in a bow right now.


Dude, did you even read the thread? No one has bashed or flamed Newberry at all. In fact, I would venture to say that, the majority of AT members already know of Newberry's stellar reputation. Who is on the receiving end of the flaming and bashing you ask? ...It's the guy doing the review...thats who! He's a trip.

orlybow


----------



## Friar Tuck (Nov 18, 2004)

*thread*

I wasn't bashing Newberry at all. What I was saying that as a review it left alot to be desired and it is not the sort of review that will I believe create enough enthusiasm for people who view it to go and try one.

If I was the owner of Newberry I would not be allowing my products to be subject to anything other than crisp professional reviews because I know I have a great product but good marketing media is paramount for long term growth and success.


----------



## waldwald (Nov 7, 2005)

I tried www.newberrybows.com - but the site is down. 
Is there a new link to newberry ?


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

I will put my Sabre against ANY bow out there! Some of you are paying WAY to much for a name on the limb!! I did also, but now I see the light! LOL!:zip:


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

MoNofletch said:


> I will put my Sabre against ANY bow out there! Some of you are paying WAY to much for a name on the limb!! I did also, but now I see the light! LOL!:zip:



sorry mono but i'm looking at the MSRP and i don't see much of a difference. Maybe a little cheaper but not by very much 

I'm not saying they aren't good bows. They look great and with a solid fanbase i can see they must be a top notch company.
But i'm not sold on the price thing.


----------



## dbowers (Mar 24, 2004)

waldwald said:


> I tried www.newberrybows.com - but the site is down.
> Is there a new link to newberry ?


They've been having some troubles for the last few days. nothing too serious; it should be back up soon.


----------



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

It's up now, I was just on it :wink: 

If you want to look more at Newberry bows you can check me out and order them here:

http://www.bowhunterssuperstore.com/index.php?cPath=28_607&osCsid=efdf9b8e442141d409d19681781215ca


----------



## drtnshtr (Jan 20, 2003)

Friar Tuck said:


> That was a bow review
> 
> Brace height - not sure
> Chrono readings 251, 254, 248, 247 - "bow is shooting somewhere between 258 - 260"
> ...


thats pretty much what I was thinking.. i did however like the looks of the bow but I seriously hope that review was not known given by someone at newberry. I mmean he didnt even know what the BH was on the bow. He may be a good ole boy but at least mix in a tape measure before you tell us specs on a bow.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

We wanted a real world review it was raw but was just a qiuk review and just the first part to show the bow a little, and not blow everything up and out of proportion 
Richard


----------



## Xseven (Aug 2, 2005)

*Thanks for posting....*

this review Richard. I can appreciate it. The trouble with this site is there are way too many EXPERTS who have all the answers. Computer desk balls I think they call it! 

I got all the information I needed from the review of the Katana and will be emailing you shortly!


----------



## Team Hoyt PA (Oct 25, 2003)

Xseven said:


> this review Richard. I can appreciate it. The trouble with this site is there are way too many EXPERTS who have all the answers. Computer desk balls I think they call it!
> 
> I got all the information I needed from the review of the Katana and will be emailing you shortly!



I don't have all the answers. But would have liked to have learned more about the bow instead of hearing what speeds it DIDN'T shoot.


----------



## fastpassthrough (Jan 25, 2003)

*vid*

Could it of been better yes, was it informative kinda, was there alot left in the open yes, it was the first part so rather then dog it, why not ask for the information that you were not informed of or would of like to have seen in the video then it could of been added to part 2 and 3 no problem?


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

FWIW,

I liked the video.

Cool idea.


----------



## Deadeye101 (Jan 17, 2006)

*Newberry End Of Story!!!*

KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK RICHARD, YOU'LL BE GETTING MY ORDER FOR A NEW KATANA HERE SHORTLY!! FUNNY SOME PEOPLE DIDN'T LIKE THE REVEIW BUT I HAD NO PROBLEM FINDING OUT ALL THE INFO ABOUT THIS BOW!!:wink:


----------



## Mizzoukispot (Feb 4, 2006)

what is a hybrid 2 cam? I did notice a split cable going to the top cam and was not sure I saw one going to the bottom.....maybe a cam and a half system?


----------

